# Describing Color and Markings on ADGA registration



## paigekitten (Jun 29, 2012)

I am trying to fill out registration applications for my girls and I can't find any advice on filling out this space. Does this space need more than something like "Black with two little white spots on one side and two big white spots on the other side?"


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

you don't have to get specific about the markings. you could say black and white, black with random white, or even b/w pinto. It's hard to say without a picture but you're most likely safe saying black with random white.

hth,


----------



## paigekitten (Jun 29, 2012)

Cool. Thanks, that sounds pretty easy. : ) Here's a picture of the two of them together.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You also want to mention the blue eyes in the color description. The one I would just call black and white. The other one I would call black with random white.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I agree with Karen, I would mention the blue eyes, and I'd call the one B & W, and the other Black with minimal white.


----------



## paigekitten (Jun 29, 2012)

Ah, I didn't even think about the eyes. And they have airplane ears, right?


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

They have erect ears. You get airplane ears when you cross a swiss breed (or nigerian) with a Nubian. The cross of the long ears with the short ears makes them long, but they still stand up some.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You've got some good replies...if you need help in the future with nigerian coat descriptions... www.nigeriandwarfcolors.weebly.com


----------



## paigekitten (Jun 29, 2012)

Cool! Lots of good information there! Oh, I should mention that the black one has wattles too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You want to mention the wattles as well.


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

I have 2 junior does that look almost identical to these two. The one with less white is listed as "black with random white" on her registration and the one with lots of white is listed as "black with white splashes" on her registration.


----------

